# Batch help



## BatchCoder (23. April 2008)

Habe mir heute ein Batch script ausgedacht der den user nach drei Fragen samt Antworten fragt und noch nach einen text und dann eine neue Batch datei erstellt und die Informationen einspeist
Hier Script:
	
	
	



```
@echo off
color 0a
title Htxt creator by RE8RT9R v. 0.5
echo 1 : Starten
echo 2 : Beenden
set/p Ent=%Ent%
If %Ent% GTR 2 goto False
If %Ent%==1 goto start
If %Ent%==2 exit

:start
echo wie soll die erste Frage sein?
set/p Frage1=%Frage1%
echo und die Antwort?
set/p Antwort1=%Antwort1%
echo Frage2?
set/p Frage2=%Frage2%
echo Antwort?
set/p Antwort2=%Antwort2%
echo Frage3?
set/p Frage3=%Frage3%
echo Antwort?
set/p Antwort3=%Antwort3%
echo und der Hidden Text?
set/p Text=%Text%
goto erstellen

:erstellen
pause
title wird erstellt...
echo @echo off & title HtXt & echo %Frage1% & set/p Ant1=%Ant1% & echo %Frage2% & set/p Ant2=%Ant2% & echo %Frage3% & set/p Ant3=%Ant3% & If %Ant1%==%Antwort1% goto F2 else goto exit & :F2 & If %Ant2%==%Antwort2% goto F3 else exit & :F3 & If %Ant3%==%Antwort3% goto text else exit & :text & echo %text% & echo by RE8RT9R & pause & exit>Htxt.bat
pause
title fertig!!
pause
echo Htxt.bat wurde erfolgreich erstellt!
pause
exit

:False
echo 1 oder 2 (Idiot) -.-
pause
exit
```

P.S. Gnade bin erst 14 xD


----------



## Sukrim (24. April 2008)

Schön dass du uns das hier präsentierst...

Was willst du eigentlich? Ich glaube nicht, dass das Skript so funktionieren wird, alleine bei "set/p" fehlt ein Leerzeichen...


----------



## BatchCoder (24. April 2008)

ähhh ja sorry hab gemeint das das nicht funktioniert und ich hilfe brauche woran das liegt


----------



## Sukrim (24. April 2008)

Leerzeichen nach "SET", außerdem musst du die Variable nicht nochmal angeben
(Korrekt ist z.B. Set /p Variable= -- dann wird alles was du eingibst als Variable genommen "set/p Variable=%Variable%" ist komplett falsch!)
Dann musst du auch nicht immer /p bei SET angeben, das dient nur dazu eine Eingabe in eine Variable zu verwandeln.
Der komische(?) Text nach :False wird _nie_ aufgerufen, diese Nettigkeit kannst du dir also sparen.
Das goto erstellen ist auch unnötig, da dazwishcen eh nichts steht und du nich aus ner Schleife ausbrechen musst/willst und auch keine Parameter oder Variablen übergibst.
In deiner selbsterstellten Batchdatei kommt ein "echo %text%" vor, ohne dass %text% definiert ist.


Das sind nur die Sachen die mir auf den ersten Blick aufgefallen sind, ob man eine gesamte Batchdatei mit & verketten kann kommt vielleicht auch auf den Inhalt an, ich bevorzuge eine zeilenweise Schreibweise.


----------



## BatchCoder (24. April 2008)

das mit dem "&" benutz ich nur um eine Batchdatei zu erstellen...
also irgend wie so
echo @echo off & title bla &.............. & exit>hallo.bat
anders gehts ja nicht, oder?


----------



## Sukrim (24. April 2008)

Sicher geht's anders...

```
echo @echo off>Batch.bat
echo title bla>>Batch.bat
echo echo Ihre Werbung koennte hier stehen!>>Batch.bat
```


----------

